# Moss forest tank



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

I set this tank up in the beginning of Jan 2012. Tank measurements 40X25X30 cms
gross volume = 30 litres net volume = 25 litres

Substrate: Florin Volcanit from Brightwell Aquatics suitable for shrimps n plants

Mineral Powder, Water parameters 100% tap water PH 7.6 GH 16 KH 12 Temperature 23 degrees celcius

Mosses: Taiwan, Flame, Fissidens Fontanus, Willow, Pellia...more mosses to be added.

Flora :
Plants: Vallisneria, Windolev fern, Ceratophyllum submersum,Sagittaria subulata.

Filtration: 
External Boyu filter 200 l/h suitable for tanks upto 60 litres, double Sponge filter
Biological filtration media in the filter: JBL Perlon+ceramic rings, Sera Siporax.

Heating: Thermostat 50W set at 22 degrees.

Cooling: Tunze double fans on temperature controller at 23degrees.

Lighting: Hang-on Light 15W white light for 10 hrs on timer.

Fauna: 
Guppies, had a Siamese Algae Eater but it ate most of my Taiwan moss so had to transfer SAE to another tank before bringing in rest of the mosses. 
Miscellaneous: I have various mosses mostly in my hitech tank not sure they can live without CO2, strong light and macro+micro fertilizers. So took a bit of each moss and trying to keep them in another shrimp tank if they live then I can try in this tank too.

Shrimps: Have reared various species Red cherry, wild neocardina, Fire, Sakura, Yellow, Red n Black crystal includes SSS n snow white. Not interested in sulawesi coz I have to change many things in my present tank.
Not sure yet but I want to go for Super tiger shrimps which is very difficult to find here.
If not the second option is Blue tiger shrimp or Red tiger shrimp. Keeping my fingers crossed. 
I'll change and bring down the water parameters according to the need of the shrimps I choose to breed. 
The tank is well cycled I'll transfer the fishes before the shrimps arrive.






























































Other mosses which will be added later on right now they're being tested in another shrimps tank.
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wGRiHaHgmF3uxt39UK1tAwJd_oQe9jDps-RqB67U7uI?feat=directlink


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice to see more people setting up more shrimp tanks. I'm not familiar with the substrate but your gh and kh seem high. Tigers will be ok if you bring down ph/gh/kh down a bit. I got some OEBTs a few days ago and they are so cute. Super tigers are hard to find around here.


----------

